# CPC-A, CPC, Posters needed...



## bevann0402@bellsouth.net (Dec 2, 2015)

we are a multi specialty practice, several locations located in Colbert County in North Alabama.

We are currently looking for on-site employees.  This is not a remote opportunity at this time.

We are looking for an experienced payment/insurance poster who can work a/r.  Please fax resume to Marie at 256-978-1232 with a telephone number that you can be reached.

Also looking for coders (can already be certified or looking to test soon).  We are looking for someone also that may have a background in ortho.  Please fax resume to Marie at 256-978-1232, with a phone number to call you.

Thanks
Beverly Abernathy, CPC, CIMC


----------



## alannamcmickin@yahoo.com (Mar 5, 2016)

*Interested!!!*

hello
I am located in Winston county Alabama. I was wondering if you would be able to work with me in making this a remote position. I have completed my career training in medical billing and coding, and plan on taking the certification exams scheduled for April 16th in Florence Alabama.
Please contact me via email alannamcmickin@yahoo.com in regards to this thread.


----------

